# Uses for Maypops



## SouthernLiving (Sep 16, 2008)

Has anyone here ever used maypops? They are a vine with beautiful flowers that form into small green fruits. The fruit has a very interesting taste and texture, a bit like a scuppernong, but are extremely seedy. Just curious if anyone has found a good use for them. I have several hundred growing in a fence row.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

When I was a kid, if we'd pick enough of them, my grandma would make a pint or 2 of maypop jelly. Thats the only thing I ever saw done with them except just eating them. We always waited til they started turning yellow and the skin thinned down some before picking them.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

that is one awesome bloom and i have never seen it before. cool!


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

look up recipes for passion fruit .
maypops are after all passion fruit . 
mostly you'll find jellies and drinks .
they are also sometimes referred to as Christ flowers ,
the center of the flower resembling the crown of thorns , the three stamens the trinity, Its been a while Id have to look it all up again .


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Interesting, I've never heard passion flower/fruit called maypops before!

Learn something new everyday.

I LOVE passion fruit, yummy.

I make it into a cordial which tastes great in adult drinkies


----------



## Phillip (Feb 6, 2006)

There are usually called passion flower around here..


----------



## SouthernLiving (Sep 16, 2008)

Tiempo said:


> Interesting, I've never heard passion flower/fruit called maypops before!
> 
> Learn something new everyday.
> 
> ...


Good deal...will you share how to make the cordial?

Its ironic, I've never heard them called passion fruit.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Every time I see the thread I think it says moopups.


----------



## backachersfarm (Jun 14, 2005)

The leaves are supposed to be good for a tea that will have calming affect. We call them passion flowers too.


----------



## chris30523 (Jun 11, 2005)

We call them maypops. The reason being when you stomp on them they make a popping noise. So if you stomp on them they may pop or they may not.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

SouthernLiving said:


> Good deal...will you share how to make the cordial?
> 
> Its ironic, I've never heard them called passion fruit.


I just spoon out the center of a bunch of very ripe fruit, add a little lemon juice, boil some water then pour it over the fruit with some sugar, then strain it when it's cool. and bottle it.

It will keep in the fridge for about a week or you can freeze it.

It's really tasty in a screwdriver, or for a tasty non-alcoholc drink, mix a little with soda water and ice :icecream:


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

Funny- I always thought 'maypops' were those bald tires you drive around on when you can't afford better!


----------



## michael.hickman (Nov 12, 2007)

They're also called wild apricots by the ancient ones in these parts.


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

neat... I never heard of them called that either... I thought you were going to tell us something to do with a spare tire in a garden. Crazy how your mind works sometimes..LOL


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I grew up in North Alabama and we called 'em Maypops too. I've seen 'em called "passion flower" in expensive flower catalogs! LOL...


----------



## DaveMac (Jun 15, 2007)

I hate them !!!!!! 
They have taken over my garden and nothing, I mean NOTHING I have tried has gotten rid of them.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I love the smell of passion flower vine. I just planted about 10 different starts. Can't wait to have passion flowers cascading across the front of my horse barn.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

Maypops. I thought this was a thread about the tires on my old pick-up truck. Never mind.:nono:


----------



## Calvin Wiles (May 14, 2008)

Called May pops here. I've eaten them ever since I was a kid, which was a few years ago.


----------



## mtnmenagerie (Jun 16, 2007)

lol - i've grown up just stomping maypops. never knew i should be eating them!!??


----------

